# anyone using clogger arborist trousers?



## imagineero (Jul 23, 2012)

They look the business, but hard to shell out $260 without having a go, or hearing that they're good. At the moment I'm just climbing in the stihl trousers with protection on the front and vented in the back. They're pretty crap honestly, not that comfortable or flexible, and have a habit of collecting chips in the legs. I've never had a saw contact, but they're falling to pieces on the front form snagging on branches etc. It's time to get something new (which I can buy in aus!). Anyone tried the clogger arborist pants (not the normal saw trousers)?

Shaun


----------



## Ms2004life (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey shaun, yeah i use the aborist pant but they are heavy and hot maybe not so good for the blueys have a look at the clogger arbormax pant bit lighter not so hot. I sweat in my arborist pants in winter and i live in queenstown with highs of 8celsius


----------



## QuadL-matty (Jul 23, 2012)

Winter with a high of 8c lol i wish. -35c as a high in the winter is niccccccce


----------



## ChainFinn (Jul 23, 2012)

Heres some of what i use. I donno what yu mean by clogger, but these are built to stop the saws chain from biting you. 
If you dont use these and get cut &taken to hospital & sick vacation & surgieries.....well lets say that it can be pretty hard with the Insurance companies.

Turvahousut, Classic - Vaatteet

Viiltosuojalliset nahkaturvakengät, Technical 24 m/s - Jalkineet, sukat ja pohjalliset

Turvahaalari, Functional 20 - Vaatteet

Turvahousut, Functional 24 - Vaatteet

haix fire flash pro:
http://www.finscoop.fi/Haix_FireFlashPro.gif


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 25, 2012)

I brought a pair of Pfanner gladiator cools for $540 (with only armour in the front of the legs because I wasnt max coolness!) 

I also have a couple pair of clogger arbormax for half the price what the pfanners were. (with armour in the back of calf)

Aside from the zip vent in the Pfanners, they were hotter than the arbormax. (I put a 15cm zip vent vertically in the back of the knees of the arbormax, made quite a difference and they are now cooler than the cools). 

The Pfanners are well made, they have great pockets but for the kind of money they ask for them, calling them cool is ridiculous. They might be cool compared to the normal Pfanners but I have seen alot of UK and European arbs shed there flash euro pants in favour of cooler clogger ones in the NZ summer.
They feel like they are more made for dealing with brambles in snow than trees in summer. Im using mine for winter wear which they are ideal for.

I have been wearing cloggers for 10 years. (the same company makes much of the stihl pants and I think the husky to for the australasian market) I have always got a good run out of them and although I havent had any saw bites, they have worked well for motorcycle accidents, dog bites, wet towel fights and airsoft rounds. I dont like the pockets of the arbormaxs (they are to low slung) but otherwise they are great value for money. 

Zip Vents behind the knees should be standard in all chainsaw trousers, they are freaking wonderfu!


----------



## imagineero (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice post!
I kind of feel that low pockets would be a good thing... I cant get anything into or out of the pockets on my stihl trousers with a harness on. Never had low pockets though so cant really say. Zips on pockets would be a good thing, the pockets of my chainsaw pants are forever full of sawdust which is always amusing when you go to buy lunch.

Have you got a pic of the zip vent you added to your pants? Sounds like a great idea!

Shaun


----------



## imagineero (Jul 26, 2012)

Alright, so I broke down today and bought a pair of SIP 'progress' climbing pants with chainsaw protection. $350, which seems about average. Honestly, just based on initial impressions (having never looked at either) between these and the cloggers, I would have gone cloggers all the way. But nobody stocks them in Sydney, so if you wnat to try before you buy it's either these, or stihl chainsaw pants which I already own and are pretty awful. Mine are totally worn out with all the stitching coming apart.

In terms of looks, I'd even take the stihl pants over the SIP! I just want chainsaw pants that are comfortable, not too hot, and look like regular trousers. Nobody can pick the stihl chainsaw trousers, they look pretty much like normal trousers. Plain dark blue. The SIP's come i great regular colors like bright red(!) and khaki, all with black reinforcing pads. I went khaki. They still have black patches on the knees, and inner calf where your spikes go. The pads will probably be a good thing over time, especially on the knees.... as thats where my stihls first started to fray. 

The SIP's ar relatively comfortable on day 1, and plenty stretchy, but heavier than the stihls. What's with all the pockets? These things have like 6 or 8 pockets or something.... Who needs that many pockets to climb a tree? When I'm up in the tree I carry.... nothing, in my pockets. Don't need coins, mobile phones, money, wallet etc. Maybe nice to have a couple pockets when on the ground, but that many? They are mostly zippered, which is a good thing. The stihl trouser pockets were all open, and were great at collecting saw dust. Stihl pants had a wedge pocket though. None on the SIP.

The fabric does seem a lot more durable, but only time will tell. Will post a review on them after a month or so. Of course, after getting home I noticed that an online supplier in aus had them for $75 less :-(

Shaun


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 26, 2012)

this is what the vents look like, stupidly simple!

Google Image Result for http://www.honeybros.com/media/ecom/prodxl/PFA107_xl_b.jpg


----------



## imagineero (Jul 26, 2012)

have you ever sewn those in yourself? Looks like it would be not too hard to get someone to add them. My new pants are warmer than my old stihls which were the mesh type fabric in the rear, so I'm thinking come spring I'm going to suffer for it.

Shaun


----------



## Ms2004life (Jul 26, 2012)

Have a look at Levin sawmakers.co.nz they have a sizing chart for cloggers and probably cheaper for with exchange rate they can custom up the pant for you and will send them over really nice people there if you ring ask for russell worth a look anyway they have helped me heaps over the years


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 27, 2012)

imagineero said:


> have you ever sewn those in yourself? Looks like it would be not too hard to get someone to add them. My new pants are warmer than my old stihls which were the mesh type fabric in the rear, so I'm thinking come spring I'm going to suffer for it.
> 
> Shaun




Yeah I have put in zips myself in my old cloggers (I did just one leg and worked for a day with them and couldnt wait to get home to put in the second vent) and on my arbormax. I havent put teh mesh backing in there, I dont have any.

Takes a while to put them in, I hand sew, but its well worth it.


----------

